# Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis aus



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis aus​*
​
Ich lese den Postillon eh immer gerne, auch wenn das nix direkt mit Angeln zu tun hat, will ich aber trotzdem auf den Artikel mit obigem Titel hinweisen:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/12/radikale-umweltschutzer-befreien.html#.WF4UwAb-v70.facebook

​
Denn es geht hier ja um die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihre naturfernen Finanzierer und Aktivisten aus den (Vor)Städten, mit denen auch wir Angler zu kämpfen haben....

Selten wurde die Empathie trotz fehlender Kompetenz und der dann daraus resultierenden Sinnlosigkeit (im besten Falle) oder  angerichtetem Schaden (in vielen anderen Fällen) so auf den Punkt gebracht und amüsant dargestellt. 

Das befreien von armen Weihnachtsbäumen, die dann blöderweise nicht im Wald stehen bleiben wollen, weil sie schon zu geschwächt sind, der Hinweis, dass Botaniker warnen, dass Weihnachtsbäume in freier Wildbahn oft nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind, weil sie sich zu sehr an den Menschen gewöhnt haben und mit ihrer bunten Beleuchtung Fressfeinde anlocken und die Forderung der Aktivisten auf lebende Weihnachtsbäume zu verzichten, weil_ ein bunt geschmückter Garderobenständer aus Plastik oder ein schlichter Haufen Lametta in der Zimmerecke sei mindestens ebenso schön_ sei - all das erinnert mich durchaus an genauso "intelligente" Forderungen anderer "Schützer"gruppen.

Danke Postillon - Fest versüsst!!

Lesenswert!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*

Ist mal wieder typisch...#d
Die armen Weihnachtsbäume,die letztes Jahr in die Freiheit gesetzt wurden haben ja auch nicht überlebt.#t
Solche Leute lernen aber auch  nie dazu...

Frohes Fest Euch Allen.#h


----------



## Nordan (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*



phirania schrieb:


> Die armen Weihnachtsbäume,die letztes Jahr in die Freiheit gesetzt wurden haben ja auch nicht überlebt.#t



Liegt daran, dass die Bäume im warmen keine dichten Winternadeln ausbilden. Dadurch frieren die ausgesetzten Bäume ohne entsprechende akklimatisierungsphase und beginnen auf der suche nach einem wärmeren Platz zu wandern, wobei sie dann an erschöpfung sterben.
Frechheit sowas! Sollte man verbieten:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*

;-))))))))


----------



## Jose (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*

das spricht ganz eindeutig gegen C&R :m


----------



## Seifert (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*



phirania schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder typisch...#d
> Die armen Weihnachtsbäume,die letztes Jahr in die Freiheit gesetzt wurden haben ja auch nicht überlebt.#t
> Solche Leute lernen aber auch  nie dazu...
> 
> Frohes Fest Euch Allen.#h



Hier hat sich ein Exemplar bis in den Spaetsommer gequaelt,sehr sogar.
Elend zugrunde gegangen ist er,trotz Ballen.
Meine Forderung: lasst Lametta frei laufen, stellt mehr Baumkuchen ins Wohnzimmer!!
Ansonsten?
Frohe Weihnachten -stressfrei!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*

|bla:|bla:|bla:   |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat... 

Ohne Worte!!!

Allen die nicht ganz so krank sind wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten !!!

#h Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*

Nicht so krank wie ich oder nicht so krank wie Weihnachtsbaum- und sonstige Schützer ?
;-))))))

Dannnggeee....
;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*



Seifert schrieb:


> stellt mehr Baumkuchen ins Wohnzimmer!!



Aaaargh..da ruft jemand partout nach der Baum-und Pflanzenrechts..ähm Schutzorganisation SEA (Stupids explain Nature)

Baumkuchen..wieviele Bäume mussten wohl schon für dein zweifelhaftes,barbarisch anmutendes Gaumenvergnügen leiden ?

Genau wie Fische,sind natürlich auch Bäume unsere Freunde,sie verfügen schliessl.auch über ein hochkomplexes Sozialsystem und Gefühle wie Fische und wir Menschen..

Aber wahrscheinlich halten Leute wie du auch sogenannte Zimmerpflanzen(Pfui) in Gefangenschaft oder besitzen gar noch grössere Areale des Schreckens..Gärten in denen Apfelbäumen die Früchte entrissen und zu Kompott oder wohlmöglich noch zu Obstbrand verarbeitet werden..

Schändlich das ganze..während ich jetzt    Hirschgulasch und Rindsrouladen vorbereite,solltest du gefälligst in dich gehen und Buße tun..

Frohes Fest[emoji6]


----------



## Nordan (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Radikale Umweltschützer befreien Weihnachtsbäume und setzen sie in der Wildnis au*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich halten Leute wie du auch sogenannte Zimmerpflanzen(Pfui) in Gefangenschaft oder besitzen gar noch grössere Areale des Schreckens..Gärten in denen Apfelbäumen die Früchte entrissen und zu Kompott oder wohlmöglich noch zu Obstbrand verarbeitet werden..



Ganz schlimm finde ich auch die Massensalathaltung in Treibhäusern. Und das ist noch für jedermann von aussen sichtbar, wegen den Glasfenstern!:c


----------

